# Formula Interpretation Assistance Needed



## Scipio (Jan 1, 2023)

Can anyone help me interpret the formula below:

=+-MIN(SUM(E252,E254:E256,E264),D210)

Many thanks,
Scipio


----------



## Dave Patton (Jan 1, 2023)

Try reviewing the formula with Excel's Formulas Evaluate Formula 



sum adds the values in cells E252,254,255,256,264
min calculates the minimum of the above sum and the value in D210
The minus - makes the above a negative number


----------



## Scipio (Jan 1, 2023)

Dave Patton said:


> Try reviewing the formula with Excel's Formulas Evaluate Formula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the +- at the beginning of the formula appears to switch the sign of the MIN number, whether it be the sum in cells E252,254,255,256,264, or the other cell reference, if it is a lower amount than the sum of the cells just mentioned.


----------



## Scipio (Jan 1, 2023)

Scipio said:


> the +- at the beginning of the formula appears to switch the sign of the MIN number, whether it be the sum in cells E252,254,255,256,264, or the other cell reference, if it is a lower amount than the sum of the cells just mentioned.


the other cell reference being D210 --- it would get an opposite sign because of the +- if it were the MIN solution.


----------



## Scipio (Jan 1, 2023)

Scipio said:


> the other cell reference being D210 --- it would get an opposite sign because of the +- if it were the MIN solution.


Many thanks.


----------



## Dave Patton (Jan 1, 2023)

Please show how you arrived at this explanation.
You can post an extract of your sheet with the forum's tool named XL2BB.


----------



## Dave Patton (Jan 1, 2023)

sum adds the values in cells E252,254,255,256,264
min calculates the minimum of the above sum and the value in D210
The minus reverses the sign of the above. If the Min is a positive number, it will show as - that number,
If the minimum is a negative number, the - will reverse the sign and the result will show as a positive amount.


----------



## Scipio (Jan 1, 2023)

Dave Patton said:


> sum adds the values in cells E252,254,255,256,264
> min calculates the minimum of the above sum and the value in D210
> The minus reverses the sign of the above. If the Min is a positive number, it will show as - that number,
> If the minimum is a negative number, the - will reverse the sign and the result will show as a positive amount.


Thanks Dave.  I was unable to upload the file but based on your response I can agree with your interpretation.  Many thanks for the help.


----------



## Dave Patton (Jan 1, 2023)

I recommend checking the formula or any formula to ensure that it provides the expected results.
1. prepare test data
2. enter the formula
3. Review the results.  Excel provides a tool Formulas Evaluate Formula.  see post #2
4. revise the test data
5. review the results


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jan 2, 2023)

I think that you are being slightly confused by that "+-" combination. The "+" sign does nothing at all and would be best omitted.
If you put these two formulas in separate cells in your worksheet and try changing the values in the various feed-in cells, you will see that the two formulas return identical results

```
=+-MIN(SUM(E252,E254:E256,E264),D210)
```


```
=-MIN(SUM(E252,E254:E256,E264),D210)
```


----------



## Scipio (Jan 1, 2023)

Can anyone help me interpret the formula below:

=+-MIN(SUM(E252,E254:E256,E264),D210)

Many thanks,
Scipio


----------



## Scipio (Jan 2, 2023)

Thank you Peter.

I've just run into another problem: when I link to a row of numbers in a previous worksheet, my links yield different numeric values in the worksheet that I'm trying to link to.







I've never seen this in all my years working with Excel. I thought it might have something to do with named ranges that contain errors, so I power deleted all the old names from Name Manager using the shift key.  No luck.  Does anyone know what is causing these simple links to yield different numbers?  Many thanks.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jan 2, 2023)

Scipio said:


> I've just run into another problem:


Looks like a completely different issue so please start a new thread.
When you do, you will need to further clarify your requirement. From what I can see above you have simply posted two identical images that show nothing about linking anything.


----------

